# Where's my thread?



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Posted a thread the other day, was my first thread and I got a message saying its awaiting mod approval (I believe ) but still nothing.

Can I have it back now please?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

superpube said:


> Posted a thread the other day, was my first thread and I got a message saying its awaiting mod approval (I believe ) but still nothing.
> 
> Can I have it back now please?


thread title

section posted in??


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> thread title
> 
> section posted in??


I believe title was observations on first cycle, and sted section


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I cannot find it in the steroid section are you sure it was in there?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Was supposed to be! Dunno if it triggered some kind of auto-moderation-approval flag, being a first post in the steroid section or something


----------



## Wez2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ive had this message when i put the at sign in a reply, must be automatic.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/289125-cycle-observations.html


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

There it is! Thanks dude


----------

